# Do you use grease or anti-slip when installing a headset?



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

I've always installed headsets dry with no problems but I've been told on another forum that this is incorrect.what's the consensus on here?


----------



## mtndude23 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use grease-never had any issues.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Ta.the reason I ask is that someone on another forum had a lower cup slip round when using grease! Is there a definitive answer on this?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I've always used grease, have installed 100's of headsets that way without issue.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like his cup slipped for another reason then.ta


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Most headsets are installed by pressing some sort of cup into the frame. These designs use friction to stay in place so ideally you want to have a specific amount of friction. I either install with the cups and headtube clean (acetone or similar) and dry or with Loctite 242, to seal the interface if corrosion is a worry. Though some installs will require a retaining compound, depending on the tolerance (which should be checked first).


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Most headsets are installed by pressing some sort of cup into the frame. These designs use friction to stay in place so ideally you want to have a specific amount of friction. I either install with the cups and headtube clean (acetone or similar) and dry or with Loctite 242, to seal the interface if corrosion is a worry. Though some installs will require a retaining compound, depending on the tolerance (which should be checked first).


Ah! So not everyone uses grease.do you think a cup could slip round because of grease?


----------



## Goodwoodz (Dec 10, 2008)

fxrextreme said:


> Ah! So not everyone uses grease.do you think a cup could slip round because of grease?


No, its a damn tight fit! Would slip due to improper installation.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

fxrextreme said:


> Ah! So not everyone uses grease.do you think a cup could slip round because of grease?


It's unlikely that a headset cup will move if installed with grease if the fit is good. Though, from my experience, it is not uncommon for there to be a big enough discrepancy, even with new parts, for there to be issues.

The first step to installing a headset should be measuring the fit. You can then choose the best method for installation. If the fit is too loose, or there are issues with the roundness, and a lubricant (such as grease) is used then a cup may be more likely to move.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

its called an interference fit. manufacturers post tolerances between mating surfaces. if it goes beyond, its either you need to ream the headtube (ID too small) or your frame is set for the bin (ID too big).

in all assembly applications, clean both surfaces and lubricate prior to installation - in which case grease. perhaps the next question is what grease? i just use whatever i have at home. i got a can of high temp automotive bearing grease so that's the one i use.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have always lubricated press fit races. Most manufactures that I am aware of recommend grease before pressing.


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

What are you trying to do, start a holy war?

I don't use grease. Don't see any need for it. Headset cups are supposed to be tight. I've never found one that was so corroded into place that it couldn't be removed, so it seems unnecessary to me.

I'm sure I'll be denounced by one of our resident trolls for such heresy, but you can always find a way to be fussier (and thus more expert) if you try.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It has long been debated to grease, or not to grease. There is a fair argument for both. I do not believe there is a right or wrong way to install bearing races unless the bearing manufacturer or the manufacturer of the frame has specified otherwise. 

I have installed and removed all types of bearing cups both ways (dry and lubed) and I generally like the way a lubed cup presses in. Perception aside, it feels smoother pressing in.

Bottom line…whatever works for you.


----------



## EddieSmirckx (Jan 5, 2016)

Dude, yer not playing the game right! Ya gotta pick a position then defend it viciously!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't have to pick a position for anyone other than me. 

I lube my cups...however you wanna take that.

Not everyone lubes their cups.

What ever floats your boat.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I did a quick and completely non-thorough check of a couple of installation instructions...Chris King didn't call for grease while Cane Creek does call for grease.

I always grease mine. 

If the other guy actually had headset cups "slip around", he had installation or frame problems unrelated to whether the cups were greased or not.


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

I have made the switch from the Park Tool blue grease to Slick Honey instead on all my component installs - everything gets grease!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I place Slick Honey as a really good, all around, go-to grease. Although, I have started using Motorex 2000 more and more. Great consistancy and a really cool color.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

i use red loctite. its the best.


----------

